
Ask HN: How do you keep a physical community alive? - 2rsf
I&#x27;m a test lead in a medium large financial organization. As part of adopting SAFE (yes, i know...) and the Spotify model I am reviving a professional community under the COP or Guild hats respectively.<p>We have the basics- an ongoing leaders community, organizational support is expected, shared interest and problems to solve but somehow when I examine our history (and to be honest of other places as well) it seems that communities tend to be short lived.<p>I would appreciate any inputs or experience about keeping communities alive and bubbly over long periods.<p>This discussion [1] about online communities has some good tips, i wonder if virtual communities are that different than the ones in the real world<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21812442
======
humbledstone
At a previous employer, my dev team was pretty anti-social and we were in the
basement of the building with a floor that was under construction between us
and the rest of the company. I noticed most of the company had no clue who
were on the dev team or what we did. So I set up a weekly lunch where we would
play board games while playing. This helped us get to know others within the
company, and made us feel like part of a larger community. I am not sure if
this is what you are looking for, but I was surprised by the results. They
continue to do this even while I am no longer working there.

~~~
2rsf
Everything goes, thanks

